# Curious Observation...



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

At the risk of dousing myself in gasoline in a blast furnace, I find it curious that a thread I posted inquiring about sport suspension configurations in our 3-series cars only managed to garner 5 responses and almost 100 views while a thread asking for people to post their sigs collected over 100 posts and 1500 views.

(Incidentally, my thread fared just as poorly on other forums against similar competing content).

Having said that, I keep coming back because there is some good content here more often than not for a guy craving anything BMW while he eagerly awaits delivery of his car.

<donning flame retardant suit>


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*The rule of posting*

The more on-topic your question, the more legimitate your actual interest and the more challenging the question, the less likelihood you'll get a response.

I understand the competition thing. I've been rooting for my threads as well.

Just wait until you get your car and sanity should return to normal! It's like that thing where Spock goes in heat every 5 years or so.... (obscure geek reference). Extra points if you can name the condition.

--gary


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

> I find it curious that a thread I posted inquiring about sport suspension configurations in our 3-series cars only managed to garner 5 responses and almost 100 views while a thread asking for people to post their sigs collected over 100 posts and 1500 views.


Probably for three reasons:

1) Because the sig thread is months old, while your suspension thread is mere hours old.

2) Because robg very accurately and succinctly answered your question.

3) The subject has been discussed frequently on several boards, which have searchable archives.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: The rule of posting*



Nat Brown said:


> *Extra points if you can name the condition.*


Ponn Farr. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: The rule of posting*



Nat Brown said:


> *I understand the competition thing. I've been rooting for my threads as well.
> 
> --gary *


If you want the counts up you're absolutely correct, a non specific question will provide greater flexibility in responses for several sources. Plaz's response is very accurate.:thumb:

If you want big numbers, it's a good idea to intice Mike or Al into the fray, then myself, Vexed, and alot of others will figure out a way to turn it into a Zaino addiction, Prozac dependence, Amish living, morality of lawyers, tatoos or food preference discussion (oh and sometimes about our cars). :eeps: BOOM next thing you know you've got hundreds of posts and thousands of views.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> If you want the counts up you're absolutely correct, a non specific question will provide greater flexibility in responses for several sources. Plaz's response is very accurate.:thumb:
> 
> If you want big numbers, it's a good idea to intice Mike or Al into the fray, then myself, Vexed, and alot of others will figure out a way to turn it into a Zaino addiction, Prozac dependence, Amish living, morality of lawyers, tatoos or food preference discussion (oh and sometimes about our cars). :eeps: BOOM next thing you know you've got hundreds of posts and thousands of views. *


Now this one is ripe for an involuntary takeover...but then my buddy Randy may take offense to it :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Now this one is ripe for an involuntary takeover...but then my buddy Randy may take offense to it :dunno: *


That was the idea the takeover that is Does the wise and judicious (hack hack cough cough, wipe spit off of monitor) Randy post here? If so under what alias? I would guess his first post to this thread is that I kiss up to you  And believe me that is not somewhere I want to go:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> That was the idea the takeover that is Does the wise and judicious (hack hack cough cough, wipe spit off of monitor) Randy post here? If so under what alias? I would guess his first post to this thread is that I kiss up to you  And believe me that is not somewhere I want to go:yikes: *


I don't know if he posts here but he certainly reads it...:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I don't know if he posts here but he certainly reads it...:dunno: *


Is it possible that "Randy" might be the ultimate alter ego of one Albert C. Lee:dunno: The prozac may be failing him

Just another cheap attempt to help boost the post count for this thread. If Al or Randy are reading this, please Al take no offense and Randy take it however you wish.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Is it possible that "Randy" might be the ultimate alter ego of one Albert C. Lee:dunno: The prozac may be failing him
> 
> Just another cheap attempt to help boost the post count for this thread. If Al or Randy are reading this, please Al take no offense and Randy take it however you wish. *


No...Al would make fun of me using his real name!! And he would never insinuate that I am too stupid to understand the meaning of the word sycophant :dunno:

Al would just come right out and call me a moron...you know those Ivy Leaguers...always thinking they are superior  (this should bring jellyfish boy out of the woodwork!! Good morning Al  )


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Is it possible that "Randy" might be the ultimate alter ego of one Albert C. Lee:dunno: The prozac may be failing him *


A few weeks ago, while helping Sal Zaino out at Zaino Labs, I accidentally spilled one of their new product on me. That new product, designed to chemically separate and remove dirt from paint had worked its magic and split me into 2 parts...

All that was good and pure became Albert Lee, and the the rest turned into Randy. Randy is the enbodiment of all the evil that was once within me.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> No...Al would make fun of me using his real name!! And he would never insinuate that I am too stupid to understand the meaning of the word sycophant :dunno:
> 
> Al would just come right out and call me a moron...you know those Ivy Leaguers...always thinking they are superior  (this should bring jellyfish boy out of the woodwork!! Good morning Al  ) *


I know I was just trying to prod him a little to help accomplish the request of virtual and Nat. Plus a little fun to start the day

Maybe Al is actually doing some work today:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



alee said:


> *
> 
> All that was good and pure became Albert Lee *


So I can assume that Albert C. Lee no longer exists??


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Maybe Al is actually doing some work today:dunno: *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

I almost choked!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



alee said:


> *
> A few weeks ago, while helping Sal Zaino out at Zaino Labs, I accidentally spilled one of their new product on me. That new product, designed to chemically separate and remove dirt from paint had worked its magic and split me into 2 parts...
> 
> All that was good and pure became Albert Lee, and the the rest turned into Randy. Randy is the enbodiment of all the evil that was once within me. *


I thought you swore off BETA testing Sal's stuff


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> I almost choked!! :lmao: *


Sorry Mike  
Actually I believe Al is in seclusion today. I heard a rumor that he's giving up squid and jelly fish for Lent so he's in a piss poor mood. (Do Asian's really give up stuff for Lent? I do as a personal challenge as well as ones from a few coworkers. This year I gave up posting from work..:yikes: that didn't last too long did it)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> So I can assume that Albert C. Lee no longer exists??  *


The C went away along with the rest of the evil.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *Maybe Al is actually doing some work today:dunno: *


Isn't it a little early to be drinking? :eeps:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I thought you swore off BETA testing Sal's stuff *


Only on my car. The rest of my body is fair game.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The rule of posting*



alee said:


> *
> Only on my car. The rest of my body is fair game.  *


I had forgotten about "Zainoing the cat" and your ideas for escaping Ntown Hospital

I gave up drinking too


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Oh shit...forgot about that...ummmmmmm...I hear the wireless access isn't good above Conn. You can't go that long without connection right Al...RIGHT Al??? Right!!!! Please say yes!!! :yikes: *


Better change the codes on those lmco satellites... otherwise I'll be bouncing off those.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Your folks are up in this area?? I think they will be OK...jellyfish boy would never pick on the elderly...oh wait...he does pick on you. *


LOL, but my folks never wash their cars so he would faint if he saw them.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Mike, I can't beleive that is you bro :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> One thing I think is really cool is when you picture the way someone looks, and they end up looking so different.
> 
> ...


Different eh?? Not sure how to take that 

Trust me Alan I'm not breaking any hearts...no one is that desperate


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Alee- I went through 12 pages of that impossibly long thread and couldn't find Mike's original post . . . what page is it on ?



Mike - I pictured you different but it's not a bad thing bro.

Come on when you saw my picture for the first time weren't you surprised.

I know when I saw Hts & td's pic for the first time, I was surprised


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Better change the codes on those lmco satellites... otherwise I'll be bouncing off those.  *


I have already installed the classified "alee PROM" into the latest satellites...if you try to access them the entire record of your existance is wiped off of every data base in the world...for all intents and purposes you will no longer exist...then the black helicopters begin to follow you and one day you will notice the plain black Ford sedan behind you...that's the day you disappear...or do you????


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Alee- I went through 12 pages of that impossibly long thread and coul;dn't find Mike's original post . . . what page is it on ?*


Page 19

Vexed is on Page 17


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Page 19
> 
> ...


Bastard


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I have already installed the classified "alee PROM" into the latest satellites*


Does that make the SES light come on, sending me into a frenzy of panic and confusion?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Bastard  *


That was a heartwarming thread... everyone posted their picture just so they could see a roundel tattoo and the woman it was on.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Does that make the SES light come on, sending me into a frenzy of panic and confusion? *


No that was me.:yikes: :yikes:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Page 19
> 
> ...


You are the man Alee . . . they can say what they want about you but your damn good . . . thanks bro and now not only do I know what Mike looks like but I got to see Vexed too . . .


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Alee- I went through 12 pages of that impossibly long thread and coul;dn't find Mike's original post . . . what page is it on ?
> 
> Mike - I pictured you different but it's not a bad thing bro.
> 
> ...


You looked a lot younger than I expected...I don't know why, I knew you were pretty young.

Alee looked a lot taller than I expected!! And who knew he was Asian?? LOL!! (there was a guy on .org that said that one day..."alee is Asian??" as if he was shocked!! Al had a great answer "well last time I checked I was" :lmao: )

I was just kidding Alan...I know everyone looks a lot different than we expect from the board...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> That was a heartwarming thread... everyone posted their picture just so they could see a roundel tattoo and the woman it was on.  *


True. She wasn't bad, but jpgurl is prettier.:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *No that was me.:yikes: :yikes: *


Looks like maybe I'll be sleeping with the bat tonight. :yikes:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Alee looked a lot taller than I expected!! And who knew he was Asian?? LOL!! (there was a guy on .org that said that one day..."alee is Asian??" as if he was shocked!! Al had a great answer "well last time I checked I was" :lmao: )
> *


How did I miss that one . . . damn 


I always miss the good stuff . . . man I gotta stop working so hard during business hours


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Alee looked a lot taller than I expected!! And who knew he was Asian?? LOL!! (there was a guy on .org that said that one day..."alee is Asian??" as if he was shocked!! Al had a great answer "well last time I checked I was" :lmao: )*


I remember that! :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> True. She wasn't bad, but jpgurl is prettier.:thumb: *


Where's the pics of the girls on this board . . . come on Alee, show me the way !!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Does that make the SES light come on, sending me into a frenzy of panic and confusion? *


Oh that's just the beginning...and that fault code reader LOL!! We have that too...it'll tell you it's nothing to worry about...

And the upgrade to your nav system...yep that's ours too...we know where you are, who is in the car with you...what Ann is wearing that day...and whether you have jellyfish breath...

Don't mess with rocket scientists!!!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *True. She wasn't bad, but jpgurl is prettier.:thumb: *


We need more pictures!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Looks like maybe I'll be sleeping with the bat tonight. :yikes: *


Until you have a garage you never know what can happen.....:tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You didn't know you had so many fans did you!! *


Time to give that merchant account of mine a workout. :thumb: $5 per pic.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Phil's a chick? :thumb: *


ROTFLMAO I should have known one of you would have said that.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> On a serious note Al, I need to come down there to nerd central. There's too much I could learn from you.:thumb:
> *


Oh you'll live to regret that. 

Nerd HQ is always welcoming new members. :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Phil's a chick? :thumb: *


The pic is a little small but apparently Phil is a pretty cute blond?? Who knew?? :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> The pic is a little small but apparently Phil is a pretty cute blond?? Who knew?? :dunno: *


A new surprise everyday at the fest:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> The pic is a little small but apparently Phil is a pretty cute blond?? Who knew?? :dunno: *


I have a feeling Phil's mailbox just filled up with emails requesting more pics and a phone number. :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You didn't know you had so many fans did you!! *


I glad we can be of amusement to others.:thumb: That does not include those of you who think Mike kisses TD's butt. Had to say it Mike because you know he's out there:thumbdwn:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> On a serious note Al, I need to come down there to nerd central. There's too much I could learn from you.:thumb:
> 
> Now if you ever repeat that in a public forum (other than this one of course) I will be forced to give Randy your real address. *


You sycophant...stop kissing Al's ass 

Oh wait...that's Randy's line about me


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Phil's a chick? :thumb: *


And a lesbian too  :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> You sycophant...stop kissing Al's ass
> 
> Oh wait...that's Randy's line about me  *


Don't be aggravating my other personality.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I have a feeling Phil's mailbox just filled up with emails requesting more pics and a phone number. :yikes: *


If that's Phil, who is this Mrs. Phil we keep hearing about?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> And a lesbian too  :yikes: *


Oh now it gets interesting....


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> And a lesbian too  :yikes: *


WOOHOO!!! We hit the jackpot!! :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I have a feeling Phil's mailbox just filled up with emails requesting more pics and a phone number. :yikes: *


Yea could you host some stuff for me Al there on slaught is killing my PC. Good thing I scheduled to get Broadband on Fiday


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Don't be aggravating my other personality.  *


If that turns out to be you I swear I'm coming to Wayne to throw road salt all over your car


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *Good thing I scheduled to get Broadband on Fiday *


Says who?  It took Verizon 3 tries to get DSL working for me. Didn't help that I was the first person in Wayne, PA to get DSL.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> WOOHOO!!! We hit the jackpot!! :thumb: *


And *she* bowls and likes to drink beer.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> If that's Phil, who is this Mrs. Phil we keep hearing about? *


It's sorta like the ff thing. That and you should recall that I,like Al, am on a lot of psychotrophic medication for my OCD disorder so at times I may suffer from dillusions

Mrs. Phil is the cute blonde


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *If that turns out to be you I swear I'm coming to Wayne to throw road salt all over your car  *


It's already bad enough my car will have to be left outdoors overnight and uncovered tomorrow when I drop it at the dealer.

Road salt might set me over the edge.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Time for me to go gents...but I have one question for you Al...

I'm watching the Olympics and I noticed that the only winter sports that Asians excel at are ski jumping and short track speed skating...what's up with that???


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'm not worthy :dunno: *


Just start posting from work 
Off to the gym catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Just start posting from work
> Off to the gym catch you tomorrow. *


Start???? I hit here at least once an hour

Have a good one :thumb: off to be myself.


----------



## deemer (Feb 5, 2002)

*Like the 18" radials...*

Do those come as an option in Germany? Are there other mods you've done to the car besides ones listed on your website?


----------



## deemer (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Like the 18" radials...*



deemer said:


> *Do those come as an option in Germany? Are there other mods you've done to the car besides ones listed on your website? *


whoops, meant to reply to Alex from hamburg...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Like the 18" radials...*



deemer said:


> *
> 
> whoops, meant to reply to Alex from hamburg... *


Hi deemer,

the wheels are BMW Radial Styling 32 , can be found in the BMW wheel catalog.

There are no engine mods. It was a dealer demo car (with very few miles on it) So it was almost fully loaded.

Alex


----------

